# Is my budgie molting?



## megistired (May 22, 2017)

Hi! Recently, I've moved my older budgie upstairs with me so it can get used to my younger budgie.

After a couple of days of keeping her here, she's started acting strange, I don't know if she's molting or not. She looks as if she has dandruff stuck to her. She eats a lot more than she normally does, and sits puffed up burying her head into her feathers.

She's still quite active, though! She's chirps every now and then. Its also pretty cold in my room, and she sneezes from now and then as well. I'm not sure if she's ill or just molting. Unfortunately, there are no avian vets in my country, so I don't know what to do if she is ill!

Is something wrong or am I overreacting?

Here's a picture:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is difficult to see if your budgie is molting from the picture you posted. 
Do you see pin feathers on her head? 
Are the specks of what you believe are dander moving? Is there a chance she has mites? 
Again, I can't see what you are referring to in this picture. 

She needs to be kept warm. 
If she's sneezing it could be due to dry air and dust/dander particles.

To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## megistired (May 22, 2017)

Oops! I'm sorry, I thought I included a few more photos! Thank you so much for the tips, I'll surely read up on all of the stickies!

Here are the rest of the photos, from all I see, there's a few pin feathers located at the side of her face, and a few at the top of her head as well. (Which aren't as visible in the photos, but are there.)


















She's biting herself a lot more, and always bites one place, and then snaps to another place.

She seems very irritated and grumpy. I'll see if my family and I can take her to the vet later this week or as soon as we can. Thank you again!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, your little girl is definitely molting which often makes budgies more grumpy and irritable.

The sneezing may be from the dander she's preening from the pin-feathers.

Using a warm mist humidifier will help weigh down any dust and dander particles in the air so they fall to the floor. Doing this helps ensure she isn't breathing in as much of the dander.

As long as she is eating, drinking, and pooping normally, she should be just fine.

You can give her egg food. The protein will promote good feather growth.

Offer her baths (if she likes them).
The water will help soothe the itchiness she's experiencing right now. If she likes to have light mist showers or rub on wet leaves, either one of those will help as well.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html*


----------



## megistired (May 22, 2017)

Thank you so much! I tend to overreact during situations like these. Thanks again. :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome. I'll close your thread now. *


----------

